# FABCO Bigfoot Wood Stove



## c00kedg00se (Dec 14, 2015)

I am renting a home here in Boise, ID that has a very large FABCO Bigfoot stove in the basement.  I was wondering if anyone had an old manual they could share with me so I can learn more about it...  Interestingly, there is no control of the flue, just the two wood knobs (assume damper control) on the top and bottom of the glass door...



Untitled by abuckley1, on Flickr


----------



## Lake Girl (Dec 17, 2015)

Closest manual I could find... at least it's from the same company!  Welcome to the forum.  
http://woodheatstoves.com/fabco-pioneer-z-user-manual-wood-p-12435.html?cPath=291_408


----------



## rwhite (Dec 17, 2015)

It is my understanding that Blaze King bought them out. You might try them and see if they have anything in archives.


----------



## BKVP (Dec 17, 2015)

c00kedg00se said:


> I am renting a home here in Boise, ID that has a very large FABCO Bigfoot stove in the basement.  I was wondering if anyone had an old manual they could share with me so I can learn more about it...  Interestingly, there is no control of the flue, just the two wood knobs (assume damper control) on the top and bottom of the glass door...
> 
> 
> View attachment 169442
> ...


Please give me a call at 509-522-2730 next week.  I am in New Mexico and do not have access today to my old archives.

Chris
Blaze King


----------

